# Spray Painted Chandlier



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

WE painted the chaddy and shades about 5 or 6 years ago.

These pics are from May 2012...


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This is it lit..


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

close up


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Here is the paint...I mixed the craft paint with a few colors to get the correct bronze color for the shades...
the super lite gold leaf paint is from Home depot --and it's the existing color(I didn't mess with it)


----------



## forcedreno2012 (Nov 9, 2012)

TK - Saw you mention this on the other thread. Will no longer overlook the brass fixtures on CL now. 

Very nice job. Really turned out well. Looks like one of those bazillion dollar ones you see on what I call the "looking at sites" (because I will never afford one lol.

Robyn


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

forcedreno2012 said:


> TK - Saw you mention this on the other thread. Will no longer overlook the brass fixtures on CL now.
> 
> Very nice job. Really turned out well. Looks like one of those bazillion dollar ones you see on what I call the "looking at sites" (because I will never afford one lol.
> 
> Robyn


thanks Robyn, I did a brass coach light in our bathroom at the same time.
This is a coach light that we took down every Spring to polish it. What a PITA.
I sprayed it and it looks great, and it's exposed to temperature swings
and humidity...The best thing is no more polishing brass, now all I do is
feather dust it. It's a pleasure. 
I also did one lamp in our den. In the LR we have 5 lamps,
Three of them painted -- Two in gold and one in bronze.


----------



## alexjoe (Jun 10, 2013)

It dazzled the eyes and looking nice.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Very nice!

I did the same thing with our bathroom fixtures. Bought them for half price on clearance and totally changed the look with a can of Rustoleum Hammered Finish spray paint. I did a light sanding on mine first, but they were no where near as ornate as yours.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

thanks, Alexjoe and Blondsence...

Seems like all us that are into decorating think the same.
As I said, I spray painted my bathroom coach light, and the old brass
towel bar and toilet paper holder too.

That's funny that you bought new stuff and bought it home and spray
painted it...I did the same with a little lamp I bought for our LR...
It was black and I took it home and sprayed it antique bronze. 
Also our son gave us a brass log holder...I never used it cause
it didn't go in our FR...last winter I brought it up from the basement
and used the bronze paint on it.

Btw...that gold leaf paint that I bought at Home Depot is fantastic...
I have a big ceramic fish that had orange and green in it -- didn't
really go in our DR even though I had it on the table for five years
cause it was a gift from our son...about a year ago I painted it gold
and copper and it came out really nice. 
I'll get a pic of it either later or tomorrow. 

We should make this a spray paint thread...
please post your spray painted projects or hand
painted projects too..It would be fun to
see them all.


----------



## DIYGIRL123 (Oct 3, 2013)

TwoKnots, You are *SO* talented...the chandlier looks beautiful. Only you would have thought up painting the shades too! With such beautiful results, I'm going to reconsider painting that range hood.


----------



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

Exactly what DIYGirl said. The fixture looks amazing...I'm a big fan of spray paint and use it all the time. I once bought a statue from a yard sale that would have been perfect in my brother's house, but it was pink. So I bought it and took it home, spray painted primer on it, then shot it with the stone-type spray paint to make it look like a scupture, and it came out amazingly. I love Rustoleum's hammered finishes, I've used several cans to bring new life into patio furniture. 

I would have never thought to paint the shades. I probably would have just went out and bought new ones hoping they'd match.  Very clever!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

ha,ha, :laughing:
These were new...but, they were white, that's why I painted them. :yes:

The outside of the shade is fabric, the inside a hard material. 
The gold on the inside reflects daylight beautifully, and the bronze
outside is a lovely soft color. 
The outside is now hard as well from the paint.
All I do now is dust them. So far they still look great - six years later.

I'll have to show you a light I painted, right home from purchasing
it from the store...

Come on everyone post your painted treasures on this thread.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Ok, nobody has any painted things to show off besides me???

Here is the painted fish that I painted gold --it sits under the painted chandlier. 

The fish was a present from our son, from a trip he took.
The face was orange and the body was green. 

It didn't go well with our other colors in the room.
So, I painted it with the gold leaf paint from Home Depot
about 0ne year ago. Everything that's gold was painted,
the blue in the center is original.
I never knew you could paint glazed ceramics.

The wood stuff in the fish is all from our garden...branches
from the walking stick tree, Pods from the lotus flowers, etc...
At Christmas time I pull out all the silk flowers and add
silk Pointsettas.

feng shui tip...
Fish is considered good luck in a home! The face should never point 
towards a door, or you good luck will travel out the door.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Ok, here's another painted project...I found this lamp at Home Goods
for 10.00 on a discount table... The size was perfect, and the shade
was a lovely shape with a swirly beaded and sequins design on the shade.

There were two things that were fugly though, first the lamp was black,
and second the shade was too short for the lamp.

I took it home and first spray painted it with the antique hammered
bronze paint, then applied some the Home Depot gold paint on a rag
and rubbed it on lightly. Then hot glued my favorite fringe on the bottom
of the shade to both lenghten it and to kick it up a notch. 
I love this little lamp...all I have in it is a 15watt chandlier bulb. 

I have another little candle lamp that goes back to my childhood, that I painted.

I'll take a pic of that next.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This is the candle one...It was in my Dads study for as long as
I can remember. It was all dark pewter, including the shade. 
I was worried I was going to ruin it, but jumped in anyhow. :yes:

First I sprayed the entire thing with the hammered antique bronze
paint. Then again I ragged on some gold paint applying it more liberly
on the candle. 
The antique wood frame on the left, I also painted...same method,
only it was several tries until I got it perfect. This frame -- I ended by
spraying the hammered bronze spray paint on a rag and rubbing it over
the gold leaf paint.


----------



## forcedreno2012 (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks for the additional pics and ideas TK. Appreciate the details. Most of my painted stuff went with the water but I am looking forward to doing some new stuff. I have been restraining myself from going to the flea markets etc to get stuff until the major stuff is done. 

Can't wait until I get to go find some stuff. We have done the worlds longest yard sale trip twice now and I am planning on going next year. Luckily our major antiques look like they will be salvageable but some will need refinishing. They just don't make stuff like they used to.

Lately I get uber excited just painting something other than drywall primer Pretty sad when you get excited to paint a ceiling just because its "different: :laughing:.

Robyn


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks Robyn, I would love to be able to go to a huge yard sale 
like the one you described. One mans junk is another's piece
of art. 
Funny story, I went to our friend Ron's yard sale, he had a 
old brass tarnished and pitted Bulova table clock...
He said he paid two dollars for it at a yard 
sale, so I gave him two dollars for it...He then said, "you better
not do anything good with this clock!" :laughing:

I took it home, put batteries in it, and was pleasantly surprised that
it had a beautiful Westminster chime. I'll dig up photos later of what
we did to it. I love clocks and am always scouring the yard sales and
thrift shops so that we can re-use the old faces. 

I hope you can get your antiques restored. How bad is the damage? 
I am partial to antique side tables, and have two small ones in our LR. 

The head knot restored a few pieces of our antiques.
We have a cherry antique chess table, that I destroyed (water damage) with a plant on top.
He surprised me with the restoration, as I thought it was beyond repair
and he was just going to replace the entire top. But, it was his Grandfathers
table, and he wanted to bring it back to it's original glory.

I hope you can get back to decorating, painting and turning some good
junk into treasures. :yes:


----------



## Bennylava (Mar 22, 2013)

We need some before pics too!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Pic's you say...be careful what you ask for Benny! :yes:
I have tons of pics.

Here is the old pitted two dollar brass clock...
After we got this clock, about a week or so later,
we went to another yard sale and bought another clock face
for three dollars. (that one was in excellent condition)

The head knot said, "I thought you wanted to make the
Bulova clock for your desktop?" I said that -- I always wanted to design a
lyre clock for the piano.(and I love, love lyers) So, we can make them at the same time. :yes: 

We never make anything -- unless we know exactly where it is going when
it's finished, unless its a gift of course.

Here's the old pitted brass clock...I'll be back with the pic's of the two completed clocks, after I do an archive search.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Here are both clocks... The Bulova was made with QS white oak
left over from our kitchen build. We trimmed it in Walnut, left over
from out kitchen table top. The lyre clock was also left over
QS white oak, I had originaly intended to make the lyre clock from
walnut, but we were out of walnut, so I said what the heck, let it be
QS oak. It will be lively looking for sure.
The little feet are seperate, so that in case I changed my mind
about it's location -- it can also be hung on a wall.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Here is the home I chose for the lyre clock, or should I say I made it for this
location. The clock face also tilts around...the winding key on top was an
afterthought, I have a lot them.  afterthoughts I mean.

I have to find where the Bulova desk pics are?

I'll be back.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This is the location that we made the Bulova for...

The one pic is the day we placed it in it's location.

The other pic was taken because a friend from a wookworking
forum made me this little workbench jewerly box... Inside the little drawer
is where I store my earings. The Pen in front of the clock
is another gift from a woodworking forum friend...Woodworkers
are good people.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I was looking for more clock pic's of clocks we made when
I came across these pics of my little table
project...
This is a project that I did out of boredom one weekend.
I have this little table that I got from my dad.
I love this table cause it fits next to my chair in the Den.

Holds my drinks, books, reading glasses, remotes etc...Well, I did severe
water damage to it with a plant (this is not the antique table that I referenced
above, that the head knot restored) 
So, he first sanded the top, then covered the top with leather.
I had it like that for several years. Also, I painted it gold.

Then one weekend, I gathered up some shiny pennies and a few dimes
and glued them to the top with elmers glue. In the middle I glued
a Queen Elizabeth coin. After it dried, I gave it several thin coats of poly.

The chair we re-upholstered in leather a year ago.
that we scored from Mercedes Benze. 
This chair was originaly a rescue
from my sisters garage, she was about to put it on the curb.
We had enough leather to make a matching foot stool.

This is the table and how it fits next to the chair.

.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I just found this in photobucket...This is it halfway glued.
You can see the leather covered top underneath.
The leather was a leftover from our old leather sofa 
that we stripped. I sprayed that gold too.
I'm dangerous with a spray can.:yes:
After all the pennies were glued, I pulled some out and inserted
dimes to kick it up a notch.


----------



## forcedreno2012 (Nov 9, 2012)

Neat table just the right size for the chair too. 

I saw someone do a penny floor once though it looked cool. We actually don't have what we call 1 cent pieces in Australia, got rid of them and the 2 cent pieces about 10 years ago. 5 cents is the smallest we have and the 5 cent piece is smaller than the 10 cent piece...drives me nuts that a dime is smaller than a nickel lol. 

I have never mastered spray paint but I have not used any American spray paint....maybe its different lol. Did it harden the leather or was that a different kind of paint?


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Two Knots said:


>


So I guess that table was really due for a change, eh?

Man, you're one crafty devil... nice work.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you Robyn and WKerney,
Robyn, I had no idea you were from Australia.

The sprayed leather on the table top worked
out well. It hardened and looked good.

I have a lot of cream leather left
over from my chair, as we bought two skins,
...haven't dreamed up what to do with it yet,
but, eventually something will come to mind.

Wkearney,... Crafty Devil, I like that!:yes:

It was my hope that others would post their stuff 
on this thread, painted or otherwise..but,if no one has 
any objections I can keep going. :wink:
I have more clocks...:yes:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Ok, After our breakfast room was completed, we had a little piece
of wall left next to the spice cabinet. So, I drew up a little shaker
clock. I cut out all my clocks out of oaktag, which we use for a pattern,
also, I tape the oaktag pattern to the wall to see if the size is right.
If it looks good we head down to the shop, if not I change it

WE made a cutting error on one side of the clock and then had to follow suite on the other side and cut that narrow too...
It was a lucky mistake,
as the new slimmer clock looked adorable.:yes: We used QS white oak.
First, I'm going to show a shot of the breakfast room. We made everything in this room, except for the 4 ladder back chairs. 
We did made the table top and two small lyre storage chairs (chairs are not visable in this photo)
Here is the breakfast room...There is a TV in the triple door cabinet.
Remember I said I never build anything until I know exactly what is going in it? I know, I'm a nut. :yes:
Here is the clock that was an oops... 
The next clock after this -- that I'll show you is just adorable, as I 
got a real brainstorm with that one -- which involved our son.
I have to go to work now, so it wil be later...

The pic under the clock is the head knot at 8 years old (in the foreground) A professional photographer picked them up as they were
hitchhiking to the lake and took this shot. The following year they 
showed up on a calender in the month of August, much to his parents surprise, as they never knew this was taken.

ok, back to the oops clock...


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Here is the other shaker clock we made for the kitchen. I specifically
made the 'mouse hole' so that our son could whittle me a mouse.

The mouses heads moves around and he's holding a piece of cheese.
It is so cute...the next thing he made me (by request) was Snoopy
in a bi-wing Fokker...it was meant to be a whirly-jig, but It's so
awesome that we hung it inside the den window. 

here's the mouse shaker clock...and a close up of the mouse...


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

How come from my I-pad I can't post multiple photos in the same
post?

here's the mouse


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This clock I found on a discount table at a craft and clock supply
shop where i bought the paper faces and hands for the shaker clocks...

It had a nice convex glass dome and was brass. It was
discounted to 6.00 dollars...I sprayed the brass with the bronze paint,
then printed out a pic of our koi "little red nose" ...took off the hands
and glued the pic in the center. Then we made the wood back for it,
I wanted it to look like a pocket watch...the one pic is to show the
size, the other one is it hanging in place in the galley part of the kitchen.

It's no big shakes, but I think it would make an awesome gift to a pet
owner of a cat, dog, horse, or whatever...as a gift. A Pet Clock...:laughing:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This is it, framed in the pocket watch. the clock is 8"


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Here is Snoopy and the Fokker, hand painted and hand whittled
and carved by one of our little knots.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

The antique chess table that belonged to the head knots
grandparents...the top was totally ruined with severe water damage.
I thought it was beyond repair.
The head knot surprised me with the restoration, At least seven
tiles were replaced, it also had several numerous cigarette
burns.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

front view


----------



## forcedreno2012 (Nov 9, 2012)

Table came out great. Its nice to be able to bring something back to its former glory. 

You also have some very talented little knots there as well.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Ok, so I'm at it again, rearranging some paintings and spray painting the frames, sort of...
I sprayed some antique hammered bronze paint on tin foil,
then mixed some gold leaf paint in it and ragged it on the frames. 
Waiting for it to dry, then I'll hang them up.

It all started yesterday when the head knot suggested we add the windmill
painting to the wall above the TV...So, I thought I'd liven up the frames
as well...Hope it looks good.


----------



## Kacee (Nov 4, 2013)

*Good work*



Two Knots said:


> We have this old chandlier that was real shiney brass.
> All I ever did to clean it was to use a soft undershirt.
> 
> It was in perfect condition and I loved it, but the shiney
> ...


This is a great DIY job. I have tried to spray this product on the lining of my closet doors to get the same type of look you were going for, but did not have the same result. I need a little more practice working with spray paints because I tend to complaint about the cost of the good stuff.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi Kacee, Yes, it takes some practice to get it right. I was lucky though,
on our Chandlier, I think. :yes: 

Here is all the all the frames freshly painted with a combo of hammered bronze and gold leaf. 
When I put the light on, it lights up the paintings
beautifully, but it's hard to photograph cause the light glares in the
photo...

These are among our favorite paintings that the Head Knots Dad
painted. He especially painted a couple of dozen paintings for me through
the years...The two on the left were painted in the early to mid 1940's 

The two on the right were painted in the late 1970's. This is a perfect place for them 
as they are across from our sofa and my chair, so we can enjoy looking at them all the time.

Having said that, I could remove one of the paintings on the right and
put it by my desk (in the same room) and spread the remaining three
out? any feedback appreciated.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

For comparison, this photo is from September 2008


----------



## Kacee (Nov 4, 2013)

Personally, I like the picture from 2008. I tend to space out my pictures a little more for some symmetry, but I am no interior decorator. The thing I love most about DIY projects is that art is always subjective. I love how you have all the pictures over the TV, since the TV is usually the centerpiece of the room these days.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks Kacee, Your comment about liking the 2008 set-up better
prompted me to get the ladder back out. :yes:
Here is what I came out with...The lake painting I moved next to
my desk.


----------



## forcedreno2012 (Nov 9, 2012)

Looks good TK... I like the end solution.


----------



## mathewanderson (Oct 31, 2013)

Its looking awesum TK ! You have completely transformed the retro look into a more appealing look. Keep up the good work !


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

This is the first time I have checked out your thread, I was thinking, "a sprayed chandelier?", man was I wrong, it looks great, I am in awe. TK you and your husband are really talented, I wish I had checked in sooner. Thanks for shearing some of your fantastic projects.


----------



## DIYHomefit (Aug 28, 2013)

Felt exactly the same way as you BigJim! It doesn't look as strong as I though it would, but it would be difficult to get right.

It's definitely a cheaper alternative to buying a new chandelier, but you'd need to be brave (and skilled) to do it.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you Gentlemen, but it was a very easy project. (once you take
down the chandelier and hang it outside). You need to do a 
light sanding first and do a few light coats of spray paint, allowing it to dy in between.
I also spray painted our wrought iron table as well as our brass light
in the bathroom.

This is another brass light, only this one we actually took down twice a year to polish it with Noxon. 

We sprayed this after the chandlier, what a pleasure to just have to feather dust it. :yes:

The second pic is the wrought iron table base that belonged to
the heads knots Grandpa. It was in my secret garden for 
years and years and one day I took a second look and a light bulb went off in my head.

I schleped it in and we made a walnut top for it, and then I designed
two small chairs that we made shortly after. I wanted to be able to seat
six people at the kitchen table, so that when the kids came over for a casual
meal - I wouldn't have to set up the dining room table.
this was in 2009.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This is the table from January 2009. I sprayed it black, since then
in December -- we sanded down the walnut top to refinish it, and also
re-sprayed the base in antique bronze -- cause I liked the antique bronze
color better than black.

The little chairs we made out of rift sawn oak (they have hinged
lift up seats - for storage) I stained the chairs to match the table.
The seat height on the small chairs are the same height as regular chairs.
I think these chairs were the hardest thing (woodworking wise) that we ever made.


----------

